# Does anyone know who restored this bicycle?



## dave laidacker (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello Everyone,

I purchased this bike some time ago and I am curious who may have restored it. The quality of work is really nice. I think it would be cool to find out some history on the bike.

Thanks for taking a look.

Dave Laidacker
570-220-9523


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2022)

Not sure but it’s a nice c model!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry Dave, I don't know who restored it.  Is the photo with the white cinderblock wall yours?  Both Mike Spangler and Don Vaughn photograph/photographed with a similar background.  If you did take that photo I would ask Mike.


----------



## B607 (Jan 2, 2022)

Super nice bike.  I'd be proud to own that one, whoever restored it.


----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2022)

Whoever did it did a beautiful job.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

I’d ask bob if he knows….  @bobcycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Could possibly be a Strucel restoration but the best bet is to contact the person you bought the bike from and start pulling the thread! V/r Shawn


----------



## dave laidacker (Jan 4, 2022)

bump


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 8, 2022)

Beautiful bike !! I could be wrong but I think it came from the original Pedal pusher crew in So Cal ..You  mighy want to Ask Bob cycles


----------

